# A New Toy



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 30, 2011)

Posted here instead of my sub forum, as I wanted everybody to see, *particularly Dave*, as I know he has a soft spot for these things. 

I love the simplicity of these machines and legendary reliability. Mechanically, all this one needs is cleaning and lubricating. Cosmetically, it needs a full paint strip-down and a new paint job. 

Walker Turner, probably from late 40's early 50's. 3phase. 
















This are *Before * pictures. I will revisit this thread (many months from now), when the machine is restored and post *After* pictures.

Walker Turner has a very distinctive "alien head". I love it. 

Another addition - 16" Delta Milwaukee table saw, also from 1950s. Cutting thick lumber with it will be a breeze, but first, I will need to get it into the basement. It's a monster. 

M


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome machine! Great find.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2011)

:Ooooh: A thing of beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 30, 2011)

Sweet. Goodluck getting it moved .


----------



## ecchef (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks like a candidate for the sand blaster. Should be sweet when it's done.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 30, 2011)

ecchef said:


> That looks like a candidate for the sand blaster. Should be sweet when it's done.


 
Unfortunately, it will have to be hand-stripped and wire-brushed. It would require a large sand blast cabinet for the task and I have no access to one.

To move the table saw, I would need to remove the top and move it separately from the base. Going to be interesting as even without a top, the base is going to weigh hundreds of pounds. 
M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 30, 2011)

:coolsign:


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 30, 2011)

SWEET! They just dont make em like that any more. Congrats..


----------

